# Working up until your Due Date...



## sazza

A Colleague and I were talking about when I might finish up for Maternity Leave. I plan on maybe taking a fortnight off to run on to my Mat leave, and we were talking about whether an Employer would actually have you work up until your actual due date? Does anyone know? x


----------



## gina8177

I honestly think it is 100% up to you. And as long as your work conditions are safe and you can handle it, why not! I give you props, there is no way I could have handled it! :)


----------



## sazza

My work conditions are safe enough, and I work with another person (used to be a lone worker). So, I could actually work up until 11th November then?


----------



## CuddleBug

This is a GREAT question as I've recently realized I am going to probably have to work VERY CLOSE to my due date because I've run out of time that I can take off before hand.....my pregnancy was NOT planned and I have used a LOT of time already this year!!

My due date is not until the first week in January, and if I can't make certain appointments until AFTER work time, I'm going to be cutting it WAY close!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

My work would have allowed me to work up until my due date (or until baby came if that date was sooner) - I work in an office at the uni, and they said it's quite common now. I think if you are capable there is not a lot they can do if you want to - the only rules as far as I am aware are that you can't *return* to work within 2 weeks of baby being born, nothing about working late :shrug:

I decided to use some annual leave beforehand so I will be finishing sooner - if baby comes while I am on annual leave my maternity leave will kick in instead though.


----------



## bigbetty

CuddleBug said:


> This is a GREAT question as I've recently realized I am going to probably have to work VERY CLOSE to my due date because I've run out of time that I can take off before hand.....my pregnancy was NOT planned and I have used a LOT of time already this year!!
> 
> My due date is not until the first week in January, and if I can't make certain appointments until AFTER work time, I'm going to be cutting it WAY close!!

Did you know that work have to give you paid time off to attend any antenatal appointments? They can't make you take it as holiday or force you to make the time up or just not pay you for it.

Also you are entitled to start your maternity leave anything up to 11wks before your expected due date.

Go to https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10026556 for more details on your rights during pregnancy.


----------



## TeresaG

My work have said that I had to finish one week before my due date. I am actually taking all my annual as well so will be finishing 6 weeks before. If I didn't have the annual leave to use then I'd work later.


----------



## amym

bigbetty said:


> CuddleBug said:
> 
> 
> This is a GREAT question as I've recently realized I am going to probably have to work VERY CLOSE to my due date because I've run out of time that I can take off before hand.....my pregnancy was NOT planned and I have used a LOT of time already this year!!
> 
> My due date is not until the first week in January, and if I can't make certain appointments until AFTER work time, I'm going to be cutting it WAY close!!
> 
> Did you know that work have to give you paid time off to attend any antenatal appointments? They can't make you take it as holiday or force you to make the time up or just not pay you for it.
> 
> Also you are entitled to start your maternity leave anything up to 11wks before your expected due date.
> 
> Go to https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10026556 for more details on your rights during pregnancy.Click to expand...



True for us hon, but I think she lives in America! Makes you realise how lucky we are, doesn't it?


----------



## cherylanne

Hi hun, i finished up 2 weeks before my daughter was born. you are entitled to start your maternity leave anything up to 11wks before your expected due date, but you only really have a certain amount of mat leave. So i though i'm healthy and feel ok why not save the time to spend at home when LO is born? It really is personal choice though xx


----------



## Mizze

My work require a Dr's cert stating that you are fit for work if you want to work beyond the 36th week. If you get that they will allow you to work until due date. 

Im taking my entire annual leave before my maternity starts so it doesnt apply to me! :)

Mizze


----------



## kmac625

I know someone who worked past her due date! She is a legal assistant so she sat all day at work, but had a stressful job. I don't know how she did it though! I think she must have been crazy lol, but she was fine doing it. I say do whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## cyclura

I was intending to work up until my due date but I went into labour 4 days early. As long as you feel up to it then why not :thumbup:


----------



## xxembobxx

I had planned to work until 3 weeks before due date but we struggled to get a replacement so I stayed another week. Was also going to go in on the Monday and Tuesday 2 weeks before due date but my waters went on the Monday morning so couldn't really go in!
I was lucky in that I had a sitting down job and an easy pregnancy. Last couple of weeks were tiring though (although 10 hour days will do that) and my feet really swelled which was uncomfortable.
I also missed out on my annual holiday as I was going to use this prior to ML starting :-(

If you feel fine then it's great to carry on but I had hoped to have time off to get sorted. OH had to build the cot the day I had baby as it was on my to-do list once I finished work lol.


----------



## TripleB

I think you can try to go as late as you like but as soon as you have time off sick (other than antenatal appointments as amym says) it will trigger the start of your maternity leave in the last 4 weeks before your EDD.

I am going to try to get to 36 and a bit weeks then I can use up holiday over Christmas and not start my maternity leave until the New Year.

xxx


----------



## Janidog

I was planning of working up till I went in to labour, but my job is quite stressful so im finishing at 39 weeks so i can get some rest and hope to go in to labour naturally so I can have my home birth


----------



## loramac

think it depends who you work for - I am working up to the 10th which is the friday before my due date, which is the 15th. Thats when you have to stop in my work - the friday before your due but if you have any problems before that that are related to pregnancy than they can force you to go on mat leave early!x


----------



## November1984

I worked until the day before my c-section w/my first!


----------



## PepsiChic

I just worked up till the 39th week, but it really depends on a few things. 

Type of job: if i was still working in a supermarket stocking shelves I probably would of gone on maternity leave a lot sooner as the manual labour would of been too much for me personally. But in my current job as a waitress I could sit and take many breaks and wasnt lifting any heavy trays or anything so i kept going when i got to 39 weeks I begant o get tired really quickly so i decided it was time to go on leave.

Country: The UK and USA have very different policies for maternity leave as i found out. In the UK I could of gone on maternity leave and got paid for being off work for a year, here you only get that luxury in a high end job. I dont get paid leave here so I cant afford to take a year off work. Another reason i choose to work as late into the pregnancy as i could and will probably go back as soon as i feel i can. I need the money!

Employer: although theres rules about how long you can work for when pregnant, generally people do what they feel comfortable telling their employer. My managers are great and basically said "go when you want, and dont feel like you have to come back untill your ready", in my last job I probably would of felt like i HAD to stay and HAD to come back because my manager was an A$$. Dont ever let anyone pressurise you into staying when you cant physically or mentally do it anymore!


----------



## abstersmum

i am working up to my due date as i am the one who works my oh looks after our daughter so i cant afford a lot of time off once lo arrives


----------



## sazza

Thanks for all the responses everyone. I think I'm gonna work up as far as I can, I have 2 weeks annual leave which I maybe plan to split up over the last few weeks and maybe have 2/3 day weeks in the run up to my due date.


----------



## Sarahkka

My due date is Sept.21 and my last day is Sept.17.
I am going to try to be prepared in case baby does come a bit earlier, but remembering how crazy I went with the waiting last time, I would rather be occupied and busy than sitting at home wondering at every little twinge if labour was starting. That drove me nuts! :)


----------



## DNA0930

I'm working up until Aug 7th, and I'm due the 10th :)
I'm really hoping that the baby arrives beforehand though LOL


----------



## anna matronic

I am due the 10th November and officially start mat leave on 1st November as that is the first Monday back from half term holidays. Will go on mat leave earlier though on the 22nd October as thats when holidays start. I will be 37+2 when I finish but 38+5 when mat leave officially starts :)


----------



## MissKate

Im due 15th Oct and will start mat leave on 3rd! I'm a total amatuer / first timer and have no idea if this is realistic?
I do work in a school which means I'm currently on summer hols but will be going back to work for 5 weeks in Sept.


----------



## sazza

I went to see HR today about my Mat Leave, and was informed that I'm not allowed to work the last week of my pregnancy! Company Policy. I don't think it's a bad thing though, I think I'll be exhausted by then x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

sazza said:


> I went to see HR today about my Mat Leave, and was informed that I'm not allowed to work the last week of my pregnancy! Company Policy. I don't think it's a bad thing though, I think I'll be exhausted by then x

Probably right hun - I was planning on finishing 3 weeks before due date originally and ended up finishing 4 weeks before as it was just such a slog. Wish I could have finished sooner but didn't want to use too much time up beforehand.

And I don't do a physical job :dohh:


----------



## kiwimama

I worked as close to my due date as I possibly could, so I could have the most time off once bubs was actually here. I was due Jan 7 but my work closes down over xmas so I finished on 19th Dec. I had her on 1 Jan. My collegue had an elective csection with her second bub and her last day of work was the day before she went in for her csection!


----------



## Chantibug

amym said:


> bigbetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CuddleBug said:
> 
> 
> This is a GREAT question as I've recently realized I am going to probably have to work VERY CLOSE to my due date because I've run out of time that I can take off before hand.....my pregnancy was NOT planned and I have used a LOT of time already this year!!
> 
> My due date is not until the first week in January, and if I can't make certain appointments until AFTER work time, I'm going to be cutting it WAY close!!
> 
> Did you know that work have to give you paid time off to attend any antenatal appointments? They can't make you take it as holiday or force you to make the time up or just not pay you for it.
> 
> Also you are entitled to start your maternity leave anything up to 11wks before your expected due date.
> 
> Go to https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10026556 for more details on your rights during pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True for us hon, but I think she lives in America! Makes you realise how lucky we are, doesn't it?Click to expand...

Y'all are lucky! 
I would LOVE to be paid for prenatal appts ..


----------



## Chantibug

It's up to you! 
With my first, I left work 3 weeks before I was due because sciatica made it unbearable to make it through the day at work. With my second,I worked up until 5 hours before I went into labor!! 

With this one, I plan to work until I start labor again - but only because I work at the hospital where my baby will be born and my labors are FAST (less than 8 hours from start to birth) and I want to make sure I am here since I dont generally go to OB floor until I am around 5cm. . .


----------



## Seity

I'm in the US. I could work up until I went into labor and that's exactly what I did. In fact, the day I had my baby I worked until 2 in the afternoon and he was born 5 hours later.


----------



## Mincholada

in the US as well and planning on working til my 2 feet will no longer carry me around, my waters break or real labor starts. i'm a waitress in a pretty huge and busy place. it's going to be an "experience", but it will have to do. i'm going to be a single mum and as i'm paying for my prenatal care and delivery in cash, there won't be much savings, but i'll have to stay home for 6 weeks after she gets here, as there's no day care taking infants earlier than that and of course i really, really want some time with her after all of this, so i'll need every penny to survive.

so far everything is going good. this is my second week in a row where i'll work 6 days (late evenings/nights actually) and 50h/week, but i gotta get the money in. school starts again in like a week down here in florida and a lot of my restaurants business during the summer comes from families with kids.


----------



## elly75

CuddleBug said:


> This is a GREAT question as I've recently realized I am going to probably have to work VERY CLOSE to my due date because I've run out of time that I can take off before hand.....my pregnancy was NOT planned and I have used a LOT of time already this year!!
> 
> My due date is not until the first week in January, and if I can't make certain appointments until AFTER work time, I'm going to be cutting it WAY close!!


I'm sort of in the same boat up here. As this was unplanned and just returning from my previous leave, it'll be cutting it close. In order to qualify for benefits while on leave, have to work a certain number of hours. With various appointments, etc., it'll be cutting it close. 

I hope things work out for the both of us! :hugs:


----------



## Sophiiie

I worked very close up to my due date.. 39 weeks. For the last few weeks I only did a few days in the office (did some days at home and used annual leave for other days) , and only did the general admin rather than the usual work I would do, but it meant that my mat leave didn't officially start until 39 weeks and so I get more time with LO as I can't afford to take the full entitlement anyway :) x


----------



## Perdita

PepsiChic said:


> I just worked up till the 39th week, but it really depends on a few things.
> 
> Type of job: if i was still working in a supermarket stocking shelves I probably would of gone on maternity leave a lot sooner as the manual labour would of been too much for me personally. But in my current job as a waitress I could sit and take many breaks and wasnt lifting any heavy trays or anything so i kept going when i got to 39 weeks I begant o get tired really quickly so i decided it was time to go on leave.
> 
> Country: The UK and USA have very different policies for maternity leave as i found out. In the UK I could of gone on maternity leave and got paid for being off work for a year, here you only get that luxury in a high end job. I dont get paid leave here so I cant afford to take a year off work. Another reason i choose to work as late into the pregnancy as i could and will probably go back as soon as i feel i can. I need the money!
> 
> Employer: although theres rules about how long you can work for when pregnant, generally people do what they feel comfortable telling their employer. My managers are great and basically said "go when you want, and dont feel like you have to come back untill your ready", in my last job I probably would of felt like i HAD to stay and HAD to come back because my manager was an A$$. Dont ever let anyone pressurise you into staying when you cant physically or mentally do it anymore!

It is true that we are much luckier with maternity rights in the UK but when you say we get paid for the time we are away from work it's not quite that simple! I take home £350 a week working 42 hours as a night shift nurse in care of the elderly, for the first 6 weeks of maternity leave I get 90% of that then, like most women who don't have high end jobs and very lovely employers, I go on to statutory maternity pay which is £125 a week BEFORE any deductions (tax, national insurance etc etc) for a maximum of 39 weeks then nothing if don't go back to work though they need to keep my job open for 52 weeks. You have to have worked for your employer for I think 26 weeks prior to your 25th week of pregnancy to qualify for that money. And if you're off work 'partly or entirely' due to the pregnancy in the 11 weeks before your due date then you will be moved straight on to maternity leave. So we are luckier than the US but it's still a struggle for many when have to take a major cut in income with only an increase in your outgoings!
Just out of curiousity does anyone know how the paid time off for ante-natal care works when you're a night shift worker?? I've been told they wont change my rota so I work every tuesday/wednesday/thursday night - 12+ hours a night and the clinic for women with diabetes (which I have) is only on a wednesday! I'd have to leave straight from work and get home about 12.30 to start work at 1930! Ummm, not much time for sleep in that!
xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Here in the US we don't get paid ANYTHING if the employer chooses and they only have to hold our jobs for a maximum of 12 weeks but most employers want you back in 6-8........


----------



## Perdita

Don't get me wrong - we are luckier but then we pay through the nose for it in tax and national insurance. And having said we have all those rights there are ways employers can get round them. I've known women where it's got out they are pregnant before they've notified their boss - they were in the first three months of emplyment (your probationary period) so they were sacked, they don't have to give any explanation if you're still probationary and even then - it's not that hard for some to come up with something! Basically it all depends who you work for and how much they want to keep you I guess. It's like anything when you compare two countries, the good and the bad. There are other European countries that are even nicer to mothers and pregnant women but again - the benefits are matched by higher levels of taxation so I suppose you have to work out whats more important to you when looking at these things. If I was better at foreign languages I would seriously consider moving to one of the scandinavian countries!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

i worked right up until my due date, (baby was born on due date lol) i went into work in labour, because i wanted to stay on my feet, finished work went to hospital and had my litle girl, and was back 2 weeks later (after a 3rd degree tear) i suppose its upto you what ever you want to do, whatever you feel comfortable with, good luck :) x


----------

